# Trying to find wheat price from the attached URL?



## zillah (6 February 2009)

Although I was able to find wheat price (USD) per bushel from other online sources, but when I tried the URL below 

http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=commoditiesqkquote&cb=1233842191&symbol=ELCM^TH9

I was not sure if I figured out the price in a right measurement units, need to be confirmed (Euro per ton).

Because when I converted Euro per ton to USD per bushel , I found it is not same or near to other prices that I had found!!!!!

Thanks


----------

